# Severe back pain



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Two days ago my lower back started to hurt.
I am relatively active and don't remember doing anything out of the ordinary. I did some stretches, took some ibuprofen thinking that would be the end of it.
Not so.
It took me three trys to get out of bed. 
I put some frozen veggies on it, and took more ibuprofen. 
I actually cried putting on my socks.
I did a YouTube 20 minutes yoga lower back video last night but doubt I could tonight.
Any suggestions ?


----------



## happy hermits (Jan 2, 2018)

I do not have a lot of suggestions but real sorry you are hurt. I would keep moving as long as I could. Wondering if it could be a kidney problem. I sometimes get lower back pain for kidney thing. It might not hurt to try drinking cranberry juice and a lot of water. I hope you feel better soon. Back problems are never fun,back problems and mud suck more.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Lay on the floor, knees bent. Stay still for at least 20 minutes or so.
Before you move around tomorrow, touch your toes like you were stretching your hamstrings.
Don't be surprised if it actually came from a neck or solder strain.
If you have someone who can massage your back, find your pressure points and have them apply as much pressure as you can take with their knuckles, then massage muscles away from that point.

http://www.drdusty.com/natural-health-services/pressure-point-therapy/


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am normally very flexible, but this pain has severely limited my range of motion.
Unfortunately, I live alone and don't have anyone do the pressure point thing.
Hopefully tomorrow is better.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

roadless said:


> I am normally very flexible, but this pain has severely limited my range of motion.
> Unfortunately, I live alone and don't have anyone do the pressure point thing.
> Hopefully tomorrow is better.


Well, in that case, there's a DIY method using a tennis or racket ball in a long sock.
You position it on the floor or a firm mattress and "roll" your back and shoulders into it, applying the pressure yourself.
The sock helps keep it in place, using 1 or both hands.
When my chiropractor does it on my neck muscle (trapezius) I almost cry, lol.
But a few moments later my neck relaxes to normal.
There are 2 pressure points a few inches on either side of your spine at the small of your back for the lower back. You can actually get those yourself, pushing in with your fingers.
I also use the "hottest" capsicum ointment I can stand afterwards, just don't put it on right after a hot shower.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Chiropractor visit!
As see on tv Dr.Ho has a pump up back brace. It lifts your spin to releave pressure. I use his neck pump up neck brace.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks!
Funny how I intuitively pushed on those points on the small of my back...that is the area that the pain is near.
Fortunately, the pain is not going down my legs too.
On my back with my knees bent does help, especially when I focus on breathing and relaxing.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you Forcast but I am really trying to avoid spending any money unless it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Went through kinda of the same thing. After going to doctor and having x rays and a mri they said I fractured my back at some point in my life I did some physical therapy to help with muscles in lower back and it kinda helped. 5 years later the pain was coming back with force so I ended up going to a chiropractor and he noticed a bunch of knots in my lower back. He ended up giving me some X-rays at his office and actually showed me the x rays unlike the other doctor I went to. His exact words was my back was ****ed. The doctor I went to first failed to tell my one of my lumbars was totally shattered and the rest of my limbars was missisng pieces. He said I have severe arthritis for my age and it’s only going to get worse


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh my Bungiex88, that is awful! 
I can't imagine having this kind of pain without some relief eventually. 
I can't pinpoint my predicament to any specific event, it just came on suddenly.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

If you have kidney problems before you may need to see your Dr. for a BMP. If it is kidneys, waiting could cause a negative situation. Hope it's just a pulled muscle...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks light rain, but it is to low on my back to be my kidneys.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

I go through that 2-3 times a year...
In my case it is hip flex-or unbalance, so my lower back gets pulled out of balance every here and then...
Drink a lot...mostly water...since your discs need to be able to "inflate" over night with water
Find hip flexor stretching videos and try if you are already able to perform them and if it helps you
Always good remedy is lying on hard flat floor(with carpet if you like) and have legs resting relaxed in 90 degree on chair/box...something stable
Keep moving...if you can, keep walking...resting/lying around makes it worse
Ice and warm interchanging
We call that a Hexenschuss (Witch shot) in Germany and is normally pretty harmless...but takes around 3 weeks...as long it is no worn/damaged disc or even disc out...
And after you recovered...keep and eye on your back musclus...do supermans and Planks...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you for your suggestions and I'm sorry you experience this too. Ugh.
I will check out the videos. .
Hopefully , that is what is going on and that there is a timeframe where it will pass.
I enjoy being active and this pain has me moving gingerly, not fun at all.
Thanks again.


----------



## NataleeKW (Mar 28, 2017)

I have had back problems since 2003 after an incident in the Army. If you are experiencing limited mobility and stretching is not alleviating it, you may want to have it checked out. I have bulging discs and sciatica from my injury. After physical therapy, sleeping on a heating pad every night and some other remedies, I am pain free a lot of the time. Things like Icy Hot patches and Biofreeze have helped a lot as well. Yoga is good if you can do it, but don’t push your range of motion. One of my biggest mistakes was pushing myself after the injury.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

NataleeKW, I was very flexible before the pain started and never had any back issues. I don't remember doing anything at all that would have caused this. I am hoping its an isolated incident. I am guarded about my movements because the intense pain takes my breath away. Fortunately it doesn't last long and am still able to do most of what I need to do, just slower!


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Since you did no recent strenuous activity, it is a mystery. I often suffered lower back issues from long flights on cramped airline seats. Have you been sitting differently or excessively dormant recently? I would prescribe a nice bottle of wine. If you have good results, repeat the dosage as needed.

Not sure how old you are, but women of an 'advanced' age, bladder infections are often diagnosed via lower back pain.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

roadless said:


> Oh my Bungiex88, that is awful!
> I can't imagine having this kind of pain without some relief eventually.
> I can't pinpoint my predicament to any specific event, it just came on suddenly.


It’s been a lot better. I’ve learned to block out pain mentally. I will never take meds and pain killers for it as an everyday remedy. It just sucks I’m only 29 so I’ll probably be all crippled up for retirement. But I will not go out on disability until I physically can’t get out of bed.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

roadless said:


> Oh my Bungiex88, that is awful!
> I can't imagine having this kind of pain without some relief eventually.
> I can't pinpoint my predicament to any specific event, it just came on suddenly.


And I can’t pinpoint an incident where I hurt my back that bad but arthritis will come a go. Most days I’m fine then every once in awhile the arthritis will come on so strong I have to roll out of bed land on my knees then push up on the bed to get up


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh boy, my getting out of bed hasn't been very graceful the last few days either!
I stay away from pain meds too.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

This helps me .I get on the floor belly down. rest stretched out straight for 2 min .
then lift MY shoulders and chest off the floor while resting on my forearms hold for up to 2 mins . this hurts but will ease off while being performed 
do a few times a day ,after a few days I do the above then raise up on to my hands and hold as long as I can up to 2 mins . this was told to me by a doctor for my condition . this is not medical advice just what works for me .


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I have been trying many of the things that have been suggested, things help for a bit but no real relief .
I am thinking I may need to see a professional. Ugh.
Don't really want to do the doctor route...
Not sure about chiropractor either, maybe a massage first...


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

acupuncture might work for you roadless. I've had plenty back pain over the years and I've probably tried it all. I do the pressure point thing too. ibuprophen was no good for me not for severe pain and I suspect you have that. you need a muscle relaxant while it's healing. you probably did some thing lifting the wrong way . sometimes all I had to do was step in a hole in the garden.

I know you don't want to spend too much money roadless but your back is most important. you aren't working like this are you? I never could have . there were times when I couldn't get off the floor.i gave in a few years ago and got a prescription for a powerful muscle relaxant. I only take a 1/4 if I ever need it and I haven't really been down and out since. do you have insurance where you work? take care of yourself ~Georgia


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

roadless said:


> I have been trying many of the things that have been suggested, things help for a bit but no real relief .
> I am thinking I may need to see a professional. Ugh.
> Don't really want to do the doctor route...
> Not sure about chiropractor either, maybe a massage first...


The chiropractor was the one that showed me my X-rays and explained everything to me. We wanted to see me a couple times a week for the first month to try and get things set back to where they were suppose to be then said just come back if you start feeling pain. He wasn’t one of the chiropractors that want to see you every week for the rest of your life. And he was the one that was straight up with me unlike my doctor. He explained to me everything about and what he wanted to do and what he recommended after my 2nd visit when i got an X-ray.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Georgia, I do have insurance, thankfully, but my copay is high. I have never tried acupuncture and don't know enough about it to instill confidence in the procedure. I have never been to a chiropractor either, although a friend in Massachusetts gets relief from one there.
As you can see, I balk at going to any kind of Dr. unless absolutely necessary .
I was really hoping a few exercises and supplements would have me feeling good as new!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

When you lay on your back, on the floor, bring your knees up to your chest wrapping your arms around them. Then rock gently to massage your lower back. That helps me tremendously. I would also second a visit to a chiropractor. A good one is worth their weight in gold.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

How to choose a GOOD chiropractor...park outside the office and wait. If you see someone walking out rubbing their neck or back...go somewhere else and repeat the process.

I've had VERY good, and VERY bad chiropractors. If you find a good one, hold on to them!

Mon


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you all!
I am extremely happy to say that I feel much better.
I have been using ice , stretches, ibuprofen and each day is better!


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey..good to hear...was about time...
It is so easy to get in chronic pain when the body gets used to it...so keep going...
Maybe a friend or so has some muscle relaxers left...can help against the spasms?!


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

Good to hear. Don’t underestimate the value of rest. I’ve had back issues for years and have tried all sorts of remedies and treatments. The best one I’ve found is spending a day or two in bed. Then I’m back to normal.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Hitch, I think that may work if my mattress was better, I'm saving for a better firmer one.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

I was gonna mention that too. We’ve got a sleep number and find adjusting the air pressure (firmness) can help too.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

How are you doing now?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

How Do I said:


> How are you doing now?


Much better thanks! 
Fortunately it was a temporary thing!


----------



## Vjklander (Apr 24, 2018)

I've dealt with back pain since I was in my teens. Here are my treatments.
Take 2 magnesium pills per day to ward off pain
For active moderate pain, use Doan's Pills.
If you have access to a heated pool, stand in the heated water and just swivel back and forth. The only such pool near us is a nudist resort. Oh well.
When it is really bad do the above and lay on the floor, wrap your arms around your knees, pull up to bow your spine, and rock back and forth. 
That works for me. YMMV. Cheap too. Except the resort membership.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tips Vjklander...other than the nudist resort  I will give it a try if needed! Lol


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Hitch, I bought the Personal Comfort sleep number bed and it cost less than the "regular" sleepnumber bed. Really helps with the hurting.

Mon


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

A good chiropractor can often get rid of most pain in 1 visit, and cost is usually quite low. First visit is usually more and the follow-up treatments less.

I use ice and then an icy-hot patch, especially at night. The generic equivalent works just as well.

Stretching in a hot tub works great and swimming is also good, as both lessen the weight stress on the back.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

You mentioned saving for a firmer mattress. Until you can get one, put a 3/4 inch thick plywood board between the mattress and box spring. It really works!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Great idea Wolf Mom, thanks!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Had a Dr tell me years ago that most issues in life are simple, we just overthink and make them complicated.
90% of my pains are due to over exertion of muscles; the other 10% is age. Trying to do today with the same effort and nimbleness of 30 years ago. It is why I traded wheel barrel for a golf cart with a work bed, a hoe for a tiller, an axe for a chainsaw and two sons for a tractor.
Mysterious pains, aches, swellings that I don't have time for a Dr to figure out.
A good mattress can make all the difference in the world. I prefer one with the firmness of a beach towel over a slab of marble.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree GTX 63. . I am extremely fortunate to not have any troublesome health issues. I am use to being physically flexible, that is why this pain was so disconcerting .
Thankfully, it passed.
Definitely looking forward to a firmer mattress though....maybe not marble firm!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Massage has always been a help for my sore muscles...and whiskey.
I have learned to avoid doing the same motion for extended periods ie shoveling, raking algae from a pond with a 10' rake, repetitive lifting, etc. There are general pointers a doctor and posters here can give you, but only you know your body.
Listen to it, slow down and break jobs up into portions rather than trying to start and finish in the same motion.
It is a habit you will have to form. Working alone is like riding a bicycle; if you stop there is no one else to peddle and you don't get anywhere.
Ibuprofen is your friend.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Do you have someone to massage it for you? going through the same thing right now. Wife started massaging it 2 times a day: morning and nights, it's getting better quickly -- just read further that you do not have anyone.

Also ice it: put an ice pack (cover it with a towel) and leave it for 30-60 minutes.
Try to sit and walk as normally as possible even if that means slowing down a lot when you walk.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

frogmammy said:


> I've had VERY good, and VERY bad chiropractors. If you find a good one, hold on to them!


I agee, a good Chiropractor is worth it, but a bad one can ruin your day. Look up reviews online.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Mnn2501, it would be wonderful to have someone around to massage it, but no I don't, and it's rather expensive to get a massage.
It was feeling much better with ice and stretching...today I got a bit of a twinge though when I locked myself out of the house and had to climb through a small window. Ugh.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh for heavens sake! you've probably set it back again now. I hope not. I had a few twinges sat night from bending over for most of the day . i bought a bunch of ice pks but no way can i use them. i rubbed it with A535. then lay on the heating pad when i went to bed.

always happens when i forget my brace when I'm in the garden. i was using the crow bar to get out a block of cement. as i mentioned previously i do have a powerful muscle relaxant but i only use it when it is really painful and only a quarter of a tablet. be well Roadless.~Georgia


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Georgia...and you as well...using a crowbar huh? ..Hopefully it worked for ya..I did all kinds of physical labor today..and have a 'good' sore going on....we'll see how I feel in the morning ! Lol


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Roadless, have you tried taking MSM? I use to suffer from back pain such as you mentioned, to the point we even got a new bed, which helped greatly but didn't take the pain and stiffness away. I started taking MSM, as after all, I give it to my horses for arthritic issues, it is for us human's too, so why not? Within I would say 2 weeks or so, I felt so much better and it really helped, but you have to be patient as it isn't an instant feel better today. 

Try heat and ice....maybe also try biofreeze rubbed into the area that it hurts, that often helps too. Good luck...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

No I haven't Grey Mare, thanks for the suggestions, I'll check it out.


----------



## Walter12 (Apr 30, 2018)

I suffer from a bad back from time to time and the exercise work for me, specifically exercises for bad backs, which are often caused by weakness in the muscles supporting the back. There are some useful suggestions here: http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/Backpain/Pag ... cises.aspx
You can also try to rub some heat gel on your back to help it relax. It will loosen the muscles and make the blood circulation go better, which results to less back pain.
Also I would recommend Zyllion Shiatsu Pillow Massage It's a massage "pillow". It's a freaking TANK of a machine. Neck, back, legs, shoulders, arms, butt, EVERYTHING. I've had mine three years, still going strong.


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

roadless said:


> Two days ago my lower back started to hurt.
> I am relatively active and don't remember doing anything out of the ordinary. I did some stretches, took some ibuprofen thinking that would be the end of it.
> Not so.
> It took me three trys to get out of bed.
> ...


It is nice that you begin stretching and doing yoga, this really helps you relax and gets rid of muscle tension. I always had back pain problems and I tried a lot of solutions to treat them, yoga was one of the best things I could appeal to. Even if you do not have back pain you should definitely try yoga classes. But besides yoga, I began a series of therapy exercises, inverse one which helped me decrease my pain. I still need to execute them but till now I feel the results. They have and yoga inverse classes and it's even better than going to a masseur. You can read here if you want to find more info.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jan 21, 2021

The post you quoted was made almost 3 years ago. The member you quoted hasn't logged on in over a year.


----------

